# tanker



## jim wayne (Aug 8, 2013)

sold/Coppor clad wooden tank for sale. $125. shipped.( bare tank with mounting hardware)badge not included. It was mounted on 26 inch cruiser girls Murray in picture. Tank is about 23 inches  I am in wa. state. Thanks


----------

